# Finally got a Lang!!



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2020)

I’ve been on the lookout for a great deal on a nice sized stick burner for man y months. Mostly focused on Lang with a few looks at Meadowcreek and Slingnsteel. I got outgunned on at least 6 when I thought too long. Finally saw this Lang pop up just a couple hours south of me. Advertised as a Lang 60 Deluxe. Turns out it’s a Gen 1 Lang 84 Deluxe. It needs some TLC, especially on the firebox  but all appears to be surface rust. Put some new tires on it since it still had the original tires from the late 80’s. They were still holding air solid but looked to have a lot of cracks. I decided to risky for a two hour haul. I may have this sandblasted next week and painted soon thereafter. Most rust is very light except the firebox. Looking forward to learning the stick burner game. Top pic of the warmer box is in the sellers drive when I looked at it. The other two are it sitting in its new home in our drive for now.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 19, 2020)

JC222, Nice toy !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 19, 2020)

Nice smoker! So do you plan on cutting the cow up or just stick it in whole? Lol  Looking forward to seeing some cooks!

Ryan


----------



## 73saint (Nov 19, 2020)

Heck yeah man that’s a beautiful beast!  Congrats!!
It’s in really good shape too, doesn’t look too bad at all.  That thing will look sweet when you get a new coat on it.


----------



## DanMcG (Nov 19, 2020)

Awesome Jc, I know you've been lookin for a while.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 19, 2020)

Very nice .


----------



## ofelles (Nov 19, 2020)

Sweet!  Now even with the Covid you have something to do!


----------



## daspyknows (Nov 19, 2020)

Nice find.  Hope you are cooking for a crowd.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 19, 2020)

Congratulation!!!  That's gonna be a beauty.  Of course, the downside is that you'll have to take out a 2nd mortgage if you ever decide to fill it.  LOL
Gary


----------



## motocrash (Nov 19, 2020)

Very nice, didn't get outgunned this time!


----------



## flatbroke (Nov 19, 2020)

70’s Oh wow. Those tires had to be bad. Lang started in 1988 I thought. Congratulations


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 19, 2020)

Looks great. Glad you finally got ya a stick burner. I didn’t realize Lang has been making smokers since the 70’s.Maybe this will motivate 

 TNJAKE
  to finally get the BelFab out of the barn and break it in.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2020)

flatbroke said:


> 70’s Oh wow. Those tires had to be bad. Lang started in 1988 I thought. Congratulations


Yea I think the tire shop was wrong about the tire age. Smoker is likely from the late 80’s   It is an early gen where you can see they patched the tank on top. Tires were  F-78-15-ST


----------



## pc farmer (Nov 19, 2020)

Thats a bias ply tire size.  Nothing to do with age.  The DOT number has the year the tire was made in.  Not sure bias ply tires have DOT numbers thou.


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Thats a bias ply tire size.  Nothing to do with age.  The DOT number has the year the tire was made in.  Not sure bias ply tires have DOT numbers thou.


 It was the guy in the Walmart tire shop that told me they don’t use that nomenclature anymore.  The new tires were only $149 for a pair so not too bad anyway.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 19, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Thats a bias ply tire size.  Nothing to do with age.  The DOT number has the year the tire was made in.  Not sure bias ply tires have DOT numbers thou.


I got some bias tires on one of my old trucks in the barn I will check for a DOT number. Yes tires usually have DOT followed by month and year.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 19, 2020)

Definitely paint that bad boy black and gold! I’d call it Big Ben.


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 19, 2020)

Nice smoker jeff congrats! Looks in great condition


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> Definitely paint that bad boy black and gold! I’d call it Big Ben.


Haha now that will NEVER happen.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 19, 2020)

Extreme outstanding top of the line find there Jeff!
Going on the competition circuit with that unit?


----------



## tag0401 (Nov 19, 2020)

Nice smoker. Looks like a beast!!


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 19, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Extreme outstanding top of the line find there Jeff!
> Going on the competition circuit with that unit?


Nah, just want to learn to run a big stick burner.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 20, 2020)

That looks like a Sweet Find! That's A Lot of Smoker to fill. Congrats...JJ


----------



## SmokinGame (Nov 20, 2020)

Congrats, JCAM! Looks like a great project and we will be expecting finished pics ... of the Lang and it's smokes.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 20, 2020)

Congratulations Jeff! Your patience paid off bigtime, that unit will serve you well for years to come. RAY


----------



## xray (Nov 20, 2020)

Congrats on the smoker Jeff, that’s gonna be a beauty when you’re finished with it!


----------



## radioguy (Nov 20, 2020)

Congrats on the new smoker.  Take a close look at the welds at the rear corners of the firebox [side attached to rear trailer rail] .  Those welds are know to crack due to stress.   


RG


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 20, 2020)

Wicked cool find Jeff!!! Looking forward to seeing it in action

Chris


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 20, 2020)

radioguy said:


> Congrats on the new smoker.  Take a close look at the welds at the rear corners of the firebox [side attached to rear trailer rail] .  Those welds are know to crack due to stress.
> 
> 
> RG


Do you mean the welds of the firebox to the cooking chamber. The corners I can see appears like the welds are solid. Pretty close to impossible to see between the tank and warmer


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 20, 2020)

You gonna cook for the whole 'hood? That thing is a beast! Congrats.
Jim


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Nov 20, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> I’d call it Big Ben



He meant to say...  ole HAS Ben ...

Nice smoker BTW


----------



## radioguy (Nov 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Do you mean the welds of the firebox to the cooking chamber. The corners I can see appears like the welds are solid. Pretty close to impossible to see between the tank and warmer


Look close on those corners.  If they aren't  cracked then good for you.  Those early Langs had the firebox rear directly welded to the trailer c channel.  That did not allow it to move when heated.  I've seen a few with hairline cracks.  Doesn't effect the cooker.

RG


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 20, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Nah, just want to learn to run a big stick burner.


It is fun.  I miss my pos offset.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 22, 2020)

Good things come to those that wait. Nice find jcam. Waiting to see finish results and some cooked products.

Warren


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 23, 2020)

Congrats Jeff I know you've been looking for awhile and looks like it paid off. That is the same model I have looks like the same generation to. Good luck with doing anything with the firebox that is going to last. I had mine sandblasted once don't bother anymore I just wire brush it with either drill or grinder attached wire wheel and hand do the tight areas and spray it with spray paint when I get tired of looking at the rust. I think you could paint it every year and your still going to see rust on it in between paint jobs but it's thick metal that surface rust doesn't have much effect on the thing.  I did have a weld between the firebox and tank break and have to be re-welded that was a dirty job even after pressure washing the thing. Post up some pics of what you do to it and of course some smokes


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Nov 23, 2020)

Hell of a find buddy. Cant wait to see that bad boy in action!


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 27, 2020)

jcam222
 we need an update! Are you feeling better? Have you had a chance to fire it up yet?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 27, 2020)

smokin peachey said:


> jcam222
> we need an update! Are you feeling better? Have you had a chance to fire it up yet?


Feeing better, thanks for asking. Have not had a chance between work and rain. I am going to have it sandblasted and painted soon. I also am having a small area where the diverter meets the tank on the firebox end repaired. It’s about a finger wide gap the length of the curve on one side. The diverter is solid underneath other than right there.  I crawled in the firebox and looked back in with a light. I did clean two shoeboxes of old ash out of the firebox and another shoebox full  out of the cooking chamber under the diverter. I think it spent some time outside with the nose up and rained in the stack. I covered the stack with a garbage bag. Ot
	

		
			
		

		
	










	

		
			
		

		
	
her than that the diverter is solid with just a little surface rust. A lot of guys on the Lang FB group said it’s likely less than $300 to have a metal shop do a nice patch job.


----------



## smokin peachey (Nov 27, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Feeing better, thanks for asking. Have not had a chance between work and rain. I am going to have it sandblasted and painted soon. I also am having a small area where the diverter meets the tank on the firebox end repaired. It’s about a finger wide gap the length of the curve on one side. The diverter is solid underneath other than right there.  I crawled in the firebox and looked back in with a light. I did clean two shoeboxes of old ash out of the firebox and another shoebox full  out of the cooking chamber under the diverter. I think it spent some time outside with the nose up and rained in the stack. I covered the stack with a garbage bag. Ot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you are feeling better. Bummer about needing to do some repairs. Hopefully you can find a decent local shop.


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 28, 2020)

Nice smoker ...Them 84's are poultry smoking machines. Plenty of room for sides too.


----------

